# Harpsichord Étude.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Another piece which uses the rhythm techniques I have been studying. An étude for harpsichord.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fharpsichord-tude

:tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

For some reason I remember you saying you were going to stop composing in order to focus on physics, whether I remembered correctly or not I'm glad to see that you haven't given up. I'm also glad to see that your rhythms are as intense as ever.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> For some reason I remember you saying you were going to stop composing in order to focus on physics, whether I remembered correctly or not I'm glad to see that you haven't given up. I'm also glad to see that your rhythms are as intense as ever.


Yes, I actually said that. And I'm afraid it's true, at least for the following months. I already had this piece in my mind before that decision. I only needed to come up with a method for actually writing the notes. Once I had that, the task was almost automatic.
But, now, I would like to rethink my approach, to study more scores, to learn more techniques, before trying to compose something again.
And also, yes, I have some physics/maths books sitting at the table which I need to read. 
Anyway, thanks for listen and glad you liked. I wanted the piece to be very frenetic and the harpsichord seemed to be the perfect instrument for that!.


----------

